# Double click on Develop slider to default no longer working



## Pollok Shields (May 3, 2017)

If you make an 'auto' or any adjustment in Develop you can double click the slider control to reset to zero. Usually I do an auto exposure and double click the Exposure slide to zero it and leave the others as LR thinks fit.

But that's stopped working for me.

Is this a new 'feature', did I miss something in the release notes?

Just updated to CC 2015.10

FWIW when I do double click I see the slider control quickly move over to the zero position, the image changes to reflect but the slider control quickly returns to the previous setting. If I want to get my Exposure back to zero I have to slide the slider or enter '0'.


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 3, 2017)

Just in case you can't reproduce this... Am I clicking the slider control in the 'wrong' place. It seems sometimes I can make the control work as it always has, other times not. I haven't quite worked out what I'm doing wrong - if anything!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2017)

You have to double-click on the label (e.g. the word "Exposure"), not the slider.


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 3, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> You have to double-click on the label (e.g. the word "Exposure"), not the slider.



I swear I've been clicking the control all these years. Clicking the label is a lot easier. Thanks!


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 3, 2017)

While I'm here... I usually import with a develop setting giving Clarity and Vibrance a setting of 10. Clicking the labels doesn't reset these to zero, I have to drag or type the setting in. So the import setting becomes the 'default' rather than zero which you'd expect?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2017)

If you've applied the Clarity and Vibrance via a develop *preset*, which you add using the "Apply during Import" panel in the Import dialog, then it should reset to zero in the same way. If, OTOH, you've changed the Adobe *default* develop settings to add the Clarity and Vibrance adjustments to +10, then double-clicking will have no effect (i.e. double-click restores to default, and in that case +10 is the default).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2017)

Pollok Shields said:


> I swear I've been clicking the control all these years.



You may well be right. I think it worked on the control, but only on some OS's. Label's definitely easier though!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2017)

Double-clicking the control does seem to work on both OSX 10.11 and Windows10, but obviously much greater precision is needed (miss the control by a fraction and the slider gets moved to the click-point). Hence I always use the label....


----------

